# Al Curbow's dog Elvis doing OB



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I offered to post this video for Al Curbow, this is his youngest dog Elvis doing OB work under distraction... I'll let Al post any additional comments he'd like to make below....

http://www.workingdogforum.com/videos/ElvisOB.wmv


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice vid. I like the way Elvis keeps going even with the other two dartling around at very close range. Nice dogs Al btw.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Hil, he's 10.5 months old in that video, he's coming along nicley, he learns quick so it make training simple  ,
AL


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Thanks Hil, he's 10.5 months old in that video, he's coming along nicley, he learns quick so it make training simple  ,
> AL


He's doing great by the looks. I thought he was older looking at his OB........good progress for sure. Pretty big dog for 10,5 mths too right? It's great to do OB with a dog that learns quick. It's so much more fun.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Hil, we do a lot of motavational ob, he's young so i haven't started any corrections yet. He hits the sleeve really good but it's still just a game. In a few months he'll be on the suit, i hope he does good,
AL


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Hi Hil, we do a lot of motavational ob, he's young so i haven't started any corrections yet. He hits the sleeve really good but it's still just a game. In a few months he'll be on the suit, i hope he does good,
> AL


during the motivational OB Al, if he does something wrong and you don't use corrections, how do you get the mistakes out then? Or is it more playfull than anything else?


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil, i'll say \"no\", then i guide him to where i want him, then either praise him or give him a treat or maybe the ball, sometimes no reward ( because he's getting older, almost a year) i switch up the rewards. I've been putting the ecoller on him lately so he gets used to wearing it, that's how i'll start correcting him, but he's a good dog so it won't take much. I try to keep the corrections in line with the offense  ,
AL


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Al, glad you shared the video with everyone. I had enjoyed seeing it the other day & it shows what a geat job you are doing with Elvis. Now if you had come down today, I would have had one to share, too!!!! Maybe next time you will make it. Zasha would have enjoyed biting, oops I mean seeing you. :lol: :lol: :lol: Blitz would have enjoyed a new taste treat, also.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> I've been putting the ecoller on him lately so he gets used to wearing it, that's how i'll start correcting him, but he's a good dog so it won't take much. I try to keep the corrections in line with the offense  ,
> AL


So do you only use the e-collar Al. Tell the truth I have never used one. I just use choke chain and leash to start and never have needed or ended up using anything else. My dogs react good to the choker and if they don't listen, find themselves a** backwards in the air :lol: They know so don't try anything :lol: My own dog Elza always walks with me off leash( although of course I always have it with me in my pocket) and as long as I have a ball in my hand she couldn't care less about anything else. :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I like e-collars, it perfects off leash obedience, especially on a dog like Cujo who knows that when the leash is off I can't reach him, so an e-collar straightened him out real fast!!

I don't like choke chains, I've seen the damage they can do if you have a dog that doesn't respond to a light correction, I use a prong (prikker?) collar, not the big thick ones, but the 3mm links, smallest I can find, it's the only thing that gets thru to my stubborn dog :lol:

For example, if I take him to a very big field and want to practice his down/stay... with a prong collar, if I walk away from him 100 meters and he breaks his down/stay n starts running toward me, I need to walk back 100 meters, correct him, put him back, then walk away 100 meters, it drives me crazy... the e-collar means that I can correct him as soon as he starts to get up, without having to run back n forth. He has an excellent down/stay now, n the further the distance, the faster he runs to get back to me on the recall


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil, on elvis i started with a flat coller then graduated to a prong and then he'll be on the ecoller, then he'll be perfect  . He has to have an ecoller on so i have a way to correct him if he ever got loose in public so he needs to learn the ecoller and that's just how it has to be with him,
AL


----------



## Kelvin Alcox (Mar 30, 2006)

It was pretty cool the way the other two dogs were shadowing you trying to get some attention too!! They seem to be crazy about \"Dad\"!!

Have you used an e-collar before? If so, are you using \"low stim\" methods. I am by no means an e-collar guru. I do know enough to know that if used incorrectly it can be one of the worst tools you can use. If used correctly it can be one of the best (IMO-In My Opinion). I'm not implying that you're using it incorrectly. Just curious about your methods.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kelvin, yes i've used the ecollar on my female, low stim then like a collar correction, also they all want attention, lol
AL


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Hil, on elvis i started with a flat coller then graduated to a prong and then he'll be on the ecoller, then he'll be perfect  . He has to have an ecoller on so i have a way to correct him if he ever got loose in public so he needs to learn the ecoller and that's just how it has to be with him,
> AL


Well good luck with him Al, hes a beaut! :wink:


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Al. Nice video and nice looking dogs you got there. He's so nice and focused on that heel.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Patrick, we have fun doing ob, lately we've been working on focus,
AL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> Nice vid. I like the way Elvis keeps going even with the other two dartling around at very close range. Nice dogs Al btw.


Me too. And now I see an excellent example of distraction, too!  

This is good. It didn't work for me the first time, but turned out I just needed to update the browser I was using, and now it's great.

These little training videos are something I really love and use and get a lot of use from.

Thanks!


----------



## Rashmi Kumar (Apr 7, 2006)

Al,

I should have told you this earlier. What a great team you have there. Elvis ob is excellent. He looks just like his fetz. I would call him a junior Fetz :wink: 

Great session. You should copyright this video and use it to help novice trainers and new pet Owners. I am so serious. Such focus at 10 months is exceptional.

Rashmi


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Al, he does look like Fetz. Nice work! Can you leave them out in that yard w/a chain link fence? If so, LUCKY! Caleb thinks they're part of a really easy obstacle course :x , regardless of height. He appears at my front doorstep, occasionally ringing the doorbell if I take too long. All three of your dogs look very nice. I'd be happy w/Elvis' OB w/the others running around playing. :wink:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Jennie, i don't leave them out there un-attended and we spent a little time stopping the fence running, they know it's a boundry. The fence is 5'.5" tall so it's not that easy to get over. My older male could if he want's to but he's very obedient and knows that's a no-no, and the back door opens up into the fenced area so they come in and out that way (really usefull in crappy weather) all good things happen in the backyard, they're not looking to go anywhere :lol: , i have to have decent ob cause we all live in the house and it would turn into CHAOS, :twisted: 
AL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was working the pallisade Sunday, 5.5 was too easy for the 1 year olds. they were at 6.5 when I decided they were good for the day. Unfortunatly, I was trying to get them to "climb" the dang thing, and they were basically jumping it.

I thought this was a REALLY good video. No way I could do this. I have 4 dogs and there would be a fight at some point. It looked awesome. So how soon can you get the dog I just shipped to you back???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Elvis is looking great Al. Tell him Princess Weasel says hi. I'm getting the Weas's hips prelimed soon, have you done Elvis's yet?

Betty


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Betty, can you email me some pics of the weasel  , i'd love to see them, Will said she's doing really good! I haven't even given the hip thing any thought yet.........
AL


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

. So how soon can you get the dog I just shipped to you back???? :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Jeff, thanks for the compliment on my dogs. I've said it to people before, when my dogs get old i'm gonna bring up a puppy for people that don't like the puppy thing, then at 10-12 months they could take their dog and train it and i'll find another puppy and again and again......, lol. I love watching pups figure stuff out, and i don't get frustrated with them, even if they're evil like my youngest, LOL
AL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> . So how soon can you get the dog I just shipped to you back???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Jeff, thanks for the compliment on my dogs. I've said it to people before, when my dogs get old i'm gonna bring up a puppy for people that don't like the puppy thing, then at 10-12 months they could take their dog and train it and i'll find another puppy and again and again......, lol. I love watching pups figure stuff out, and i don't get frustrated with them, even if they're evil like my youngest, LOL
AL[/quote]
---------------------------------------------------------

Other members too have that same puppy-breath feeling to their posts.........loving to light up that puppy brain! And I am envious because I haven't had a dog yet who wasn't "pre-owned," but I do understand the wonderful-ness of it.

You'd be doing the world a great service, IMO..........as was mentioned on another thread, a great handler makes all the difference in a dog's life if s/he can only get to the dog at the beginning (before the ones who "don't like the puppy thing"). 

Sounds like a great job!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

> I love watching pups figure stuff out, and i don't get frustrated with them, even if they're evil like my youngest, LOL
> AL


NOTHING like watching new pups learn! PERIOD! IMHO! :wink:


----------

